# Logiciel ecrit en Java pour Linux



## lepayou (10 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,
Je possède un lecteur Philips MP3 qui ne pouvait etre utilisé pour le transfert de fichier qu'avec un logiciel philips (pourri). Tellement mal conçu que plusieurs développeurs ont créé deux logiciels pour le remplacé.

Un nommé HDDTool qui ne tourne que sur PC

Un autre PC/Unix écrit en Java. http://www.megadome.co.uk/hdd/

Ne connaissant pas grand chose à la programmation, mais sachant que le Java est multi-plateforme, est-il possible de faire fonctionner ce Logiciel sur Mac osX
Sinon quelle serait la solution pour utiliser ce dernier logiciel sur mon mac, un émulateur?( c un peu bête sachant que c'est vraiment le seul programme qui me manque sur mon mac)

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## daffyb (10 Novembre 2007)

tu t&#233;l&#233;charges la version pour Linux
Dans le ZIP tu as plusieurs fichiers dont des fichiers .jar
Tu fais un double clic sur CreateHDD.jar et voil&#224;


----------



## lepayou (10 Novembre 2007)

merci pour ta reponse je pensais pas que ca pouvait directement marcher


----------



## lepayou (10 Novembre 2007)

Je voudrais pas être embettant mais l'application se lance et puis c'est tout:
Le drag & drop décrit sur la page du logiciel ne fonctionne pas. J'ai aussi essayé le copier-coller: marche pas non plus
Donc voila, ai-je oublié de faire qq chose: sur la page il parle d'executer un shell script pour linux pour "fire up" l'application et ensuite l'utiliser

moi g juste lancer createhdd.jar


----------



## daffyb (14 Novembre 2007)

comme &#233;crit ici:


> *How To Install!!*
> 
> Below are two zip files, one for the Java version and one for the C# version. Select which version you require and download it, then extract it to the root of you MP3 player.
> The Java version will create a directory call CreateHDD and 3 files in the root of your MP3 player (a shell script for linux, a batch file for windows and a shortcut for windows). Running one of these files should fire up the application and then you can start using it.
> ...


Il faut d&#233;ziper les fichiers sur le lecteur MP3 et ex&#233;cuter le script .sh ou taper la commande qui va bien dans le terminal (celle qui est dans le fichier .sh)


----------

